# Auction: 173 cm K2 Cabrawler mogul skis w/ Look PX12s



## Greg (Mar 11, 2009)

Selling my Cabrawlers. They have red Look PX12s mounted for a 326mm BSL. I skied them for 2 years, but there's still some life left. Paid $400 for the setup new. Asking $150. They'll be available in a week or so. PM if interested.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 11, 2009)

What are you going to next?

-w


----------



## mondeo (Mar 11, 2009)

Copycat.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2009)

Twisters. Because I desperately need to be more like mondeo Moseley.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Twisters. Because I desperately need to be more like mondeo Moseley.


In all fairness, I'm just playing catch-up with Dale powbmps-Smith


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2009)

mondeo said:


> In all fairness, I'm just playing catch-up with Dale powbmps-Smith



Ha! I missed a pair of new Twisters on eBay for $99. They were those rad green ones he used to ski. I always wanted a pair of those. The retro Course graphics are cool too though. Mounting them up with white Axials to complete the retroness. :lol:

Anyway, back on topic - madroch / o3jeff - you know you want these..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Anyway, back on topic - madroch / o3jeff - you know you want these..



I'm all set, thanks.

madroch?


----------



## jack97 (Mar 11, 2009)

Keep the cabrawlers for a while, it would be great during spring where the troughs/ruts get exposed. moguls skis get beaten up but still they still need some protection.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Twisters. Because I desperately need to be more like mondeo Moseley.



just great, now I have to get a pair of Twisters so I can cont. to be like Greg.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> just great, now I have to get a pair of Twisters so I can cont. to be like Greg.


You forgot to add the name of an Olympic champion. For example:

"just great, now I have to get a pair of Twisters so I can cont. to be like Greg Traa."


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2009)

mondeo said:


> You forgot to add the name of an Olympic champion. For example:
> 
> "just great, now I have to get a pair of Twisters so I can cont. to be like Greg Traa."



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2009)

jack97 said:


> Keep the cabrawlers for a while, it would be great during spring where the troughs/ruts get exposed. moguls skis get beaten up but still they still need some protection.



I was thinking about that, but I'm not the kinda guy that ends up skiing his rock skis anyway. I would rather see them go to a new home. It's an option if nobody is interested.



mondeo said:


> "just great, now I have to get a pair of Twisters so I can cont. to be like Greg Traa."



:lol:

Mmm. Kari Traa...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Mmm. Kari Traa...



Don't get me started....


----------



## powbmps (Mar 11, 2009)

Keeping it clean.  I know you like the twister...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 11, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Keeping it clean.


How is a naked woman keeping it clean?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> How is a naked woman keeping it clean?



Dude, that's not her skin.   Just a pink outfit.  

Now some of the other pictures........


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Dude, that's not her skin.   Just a pink outfit.
> 
> Now some of the other pictures........



He might be talking about he ones on her naked lady skis....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'm all set, thanks.



did you get a pair?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

Not out of the question-- but have been debating going with a softer GS ski-- for a little more versatility.  I don't see two sets of skis in my immediate future, and may want to replace my everyday ski before too long.  Still, may go with used bump and new carvers-- which would put me back in the used cabrawler sweepstakes.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

Madroch said:


> may want to replace my everyday ski before too long.


So replace them with a good all-mountain ski. Like the Cabrawler.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2009)

o3jeff that is a pretty good deal!!

JP might be interested....Ill let him know


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> So replace them with a good all-mountain ski. Like the Cabrawler.



I may have missed the joke there... or I still have a lot to learn about skis, but I would never have considered the cabrawler an all mountain ski...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I may have missed the joke there... or I still have a lot to learn about skis, but I would never have considered the cabrawler an all mountain ski...


Technically it's not, but out of the ~100 days I've skied over the last 3 years, I've done a total of 4 runs not on mogul skis. Only thing they're missing for me is capability in 8" of fresh or more. With as much time as you spend in the bumps, you need a soft tip. Not soft for a race ski, just soft. A bump ski does better on groomers than a race ski does in the bumps.

However, I've never actually skied an actual all-mountain ski.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I may have missed the joke there... or I still have a lot to learn about skis, but I would never have considered the cabrawler an all mountain ski...



Popular believe is bump skis are horrible out of the bumps. If the snow is edgeable and not too deep, they're fine. These suckers could use a tune though!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Popular believe is bump skis are horrible out of the bumps. If the snow is edgeable and not too deep, they're fine. These suckers could use a tune though!



Even my bump skis, which have never been tuned, do well outside the bumps.  When they were new, and the edges were still sharp (not rounded over like they are now) they had really good edge hold on firm snow.  Even now, with the edges beat to crap, they do fine, just not on really hard stuff.

EDIT: BTW - someone buy his skis so I'll stop being tempted to buy some short girlie skis...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> did you get a pair?



Just doing my part to stimulate the economy this month. That and I have a terrible problem with impulse buying.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> EDIT: BTW - someone buy his skis so I'll stop being tempted to buy some short girlie skis...



Hmm. We have the same BSL right? :idea: You could crank the DIN a bit and be on your way!  Plus they're nice and untuned just the way you like them. :lol:

BTW, not sure it matters, but I've always skied these skis on the same feet so the new owner could swap sides for a fresh outside edge. I checked the camber last night. Flattening out a tad, but there is still some life left. I'm not exactly a heavy guy so I would expect them to last someone another year of ripping at least.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just doing my part to stimulate the economy this month. That and I have a terrible problem with impulse buying.



What did you get?!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just doing my part to stimulate the economy this month. That and I have a terrible problem with impulse buying.



what did you get?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> What did you get?!



The special edition "Mogul Mondeos"


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> The special edition "Mogul Mondeos"



Nice! skidmarks hook up?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice! skidmarks hook up?



Yep


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

And with that, another one officially joins the C.L.I........uh....Sundown Mogul Crew.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> And with that, another one officially joins the C.L.I........uh....Sundown Mogul Crew.



sad, i will never be an official member... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> sad, i will never be an official member... :lol:



I suspect once you close up that stance a little bit, you'll come around...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Yep



Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> I suspect once you close up that stance a little bit, you'll come around...



got the nordicas back yesterday.  it will be nice to close up the stance with the 78s vs. the 105s....  hoping for some soft snow this afternoon...


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> hoping for some soft snow this afternoon...



_Still _below freezing. Looks futile.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> _Still _below freezing. Looks futile.



well i also have a fresh tune... rippin' groomers to Ex!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> well i also have a fresh tune... rippin' groomers to Ex!!!



Still hopeful. Sun is strong. Call me after scoping it out.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

Out of curiosity, why are you ditching the cabrawlers?  you're just breaking them in now and poof, time for a new pair?   i'm not effin around for once either, i'm asking a real adult question here....


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> Out of curiosity, why are you ditching the cabrawlers?  you're just breaking them in now and poof, time for a new pair?   i'm not effin around for once either, i'm asking a real adult question here....



When I was seriously considering bump skis, I wanted the Twister based on the overwhelming positive reviews, but they (the green ones) were impossible to find at the time. I got a decent deal on the Cabrawlers which was second on my list so I went with that. "Just breaking them in?" I've skied them for 2 years and probably have 60+ days on them so I figure I got my money's worth already. Would they last me another year? Yes, but when I saw the Twister was released in a LE this year, I said to myself if they still have 175s in the spring, I'm going to buy a pair for the spring bump season. Part of justifying that purchase is hoping I could sell the Cabs to someone that would like to try a pair of bump skis on the cheap. If I don't sell them, no big deal, but I figure go for the Twisters now hoping I could sell them while there is still life left in them vs. buying new bump skis sometime next year and throwing the Cabs in the garbage.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> When I was seriously considering bump skis, I wanted the Twister based on the overwhelming positive reviews, but they (the green ones) were impossible to find at the time. I got a decent deal on the Cabrawlers which was second on my list so I went with that. "Just breaking them in?" I've skied them for 2 years and probably have 60+ days on them so I figure I got my money's worth already. Would they last me another year? Yes, but when I saw the Twister was released in a LE this year, I said to myself if they still have 175s in the spring, I'm going to buy a pair for the spring bump season. Part of justifying that purchase is hoping I could sell the Cabs to someone that would like to try a pair of bump skis on the cheap. If I don't sell them, no big deal, but I figure go for the Twisters now hoping I could sell them while there is still life left in them vs. buying new bump skis sometime next year and throwing the Cabs in the garbage.




got it.  i really meant just getting used to them, but i didnt realize you had that many days on them either.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> got it.  i really meant just getting used to them, but i didnt realize you had that many days on them either.



It surprised me too when I really thought about it, but it's the only ski I ski on at Sundown and even skied them elsewhere from time to time too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> . A bump ski does better on groomers than a race ski does in the bumps.
> 
> .



I don't think you can quantifiable say that. It really depends.  Back when I had race skis; both GS or SL, I had no issues skiing them in the bumps....now we're talking 15 years ago.  Back when I had bump skis, I did have big issues with chatter taking those over 40 mph......but we're also talking 15 years ago :lol:

If I was to chose between a GS ski with a softer tip or a bump ski for all mountain use, the GS ski would be my choice.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think you can quantifiable say that. It really depends.  Back when I had race skis; both GS or SL, I had no issues skiing them in the bumps....now we're talking 15 years ago.  Back when I had bump skis, I did have big issues with chatter taking those over 40 mph......but we're also talking 15 years ago :lol:
> 
> If I was to chose between a GS ski with a softer tip or a bump ski for all mountain use, the GS ski would be my choice.




best bump ski i ever owned was the old K2 Comps.  a pure slalom ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> best bump ski i ever owned was the old K2 Comps.  a pure slalom ski.



I would say the Rossi 4M for me, which were basically the same skis as the the 4S (which I also had) with a slightly softer tip.  I also skied a set of 203 7G's in the bumps without much issue.  The other bump ski I had back then were Salomon Force 9 3s's, which were great for the first 20 days in the bumps, then turned into total noodles.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hmm. We have the same BSL right? :idea: You could crank the DIN a bit and be on your way!  Plus they're nice and untuned just the way you like them. :lol:



I know, that's why they're tempting...  BTW, I ski my bump skis at a DIN of 6, mostly because I don't have the right screw driver to adjust the heel setting.   I recently upped the toe setting to 7 though, since I keep popping out of the toe..

If I had an extra $150 hanging around I'd probably pick them up just to compare to the Heads.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I would say the Rossi 4M for me, which were basically the same skis as the the 4S (which I also had) with a slightly softer tip.  I also skied a set of 203 7G's in the bumps without much issue.  The other bump ski I had back then were Salomon Force 9 3s's, which were great for the first 20 days in the bumps, then turned into total noodles.




the 4M's and the 4S's (the teal ones) were a staple back in the 80's.  Desovitch, Aldegheri et al were all using them at one point.

I could never get into the 4S or the 4M.  it always felt like the ski was shooting out from under me.  I'm definitely in the minority on that opinion though.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If I had an extra $150 hanging around I'd probably pick them up just to compare to the Heads.



if you had an extra $150 laying around, you'd buy them just so you could sleep with gregs skis.

bet you'd spoon 'em every night too........

:wink: :lol: :razz: :flame: :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

Think Carmichael was on the 4 then 7M to, perhaps Chuck Martin too.  I believe Edgar was on Harts though.  I actually had an autographed poster by Steve back in the day.

Ahh, my skiing idols as a kid.  It's funny, I could name half a dozen competitive bump skiers from the 80's, but the only one that comes to mind today is Dale Begg Smith.  Same goes for 'extreme' skiers :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> if you had an extra $150 laying around, you'd buy them just so you could sleep with gregs skis.
> 
> bet you'd spoon 'em every night too........



Yeah that's right... :roll:

I guess this is a bad time to admit that I just bought a pair poles like Greg's :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

mondeo and I are tied in the "they want to be like me" contest. :razz:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Think Carmichael was on the 4 then 7M to, perhaps Chuck Martin too.  I believe Edgar was on Harts though.  I actually had an autographed poster by Steve back in the day.
> 
> Ahh, my skiing idols as a kid.  It's funny, I could name half a dozen competitive bump skiers from the 80's, but the only one that comes to mind today is Dale Begg Smith.  Same goes for 'extreme' skiers :lol:



I'm the same way.  and i only know of Dale Begg Smith cause of the mogul board.

Grospiron and Desovitch were my favorites though.  i still can watch video of those guys.  I was on outer limits one day back in the 80's and Desovitch was there screwing around.  he was ripping the shit out of it and threw a spread twist off just a regular bump in his line.  i was standing about 10 feet away and just about passed out from excitement.  the guy was literally above my head on these huge skis.  just incredible to watch.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> I'm the same way.  and i only know of Dale Begg Smith cause of the mogul board.
> 
> Grospiron and Desovitch were my favorites though.  i still can watch video of those guys.  I was on outer limits one day back in the 80's and Desovitch was there screwing around.  he was ripping the shit out of it and threw a spread twist off just a regular bump in his line.  i was standing about 10 feet away and just about passed out from excitement.  the guy was literally above my head on these huge skis.  just incredible to watch.



That's where I got Steve to sign a poster of him that the ski shop on the corner of 4 and 100 gave to me.  In the lodge at Bear after drooling over him ripping it up.  Who knows, could've been the same day you were there. Used to see all those guys as well as Donna, whom I still had the hots for even though she kind of looked like a man :lol:

Part of me wishes they'd do competitions without the standard airs like most of the amateur ones in the 80's were like.  The first couple bumps and bamboo comps at Okemo didn't have airs and you just had to take air wherever you could.  As impressive as the arrials are that the competitors do today, I'm always equally as impressed by some one who goes big just right in the the middle of the field and lands without missing a beat.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> That's where I got Steve to sign a poster of him that the ski shop on the corner of 4 and 100 gave to me.  In the lodge at Bear after drooling over him ripping it up.  Who knows, could've been the same day you were there. Used to see all those guys as well as Donna, whom I still had the hots for even though she kind of looked like a man :lol:
> 
> Part of me wishes they'd do competitions without the standard airs like most of the amateur ones in the 80's were like.  The first couple bumps and bamboo comps at Okemo didn't have airs and you just had to take air wherever you could.  As impressive as the arrials are that the competitors do today, I'm always equally as impressed by some one who goes big just right in the the middle of the field and lands without missing a beat.



I remember seeing Donna at Killington when I was in high school.  Donna told me she liked my earring.  I had to go spend some quality time alone after that.

The Bumpalooza Sugarbush comp this Sunday is supposed to be set up old school.  No built jumps I believe.  Just catching whatever air you can off of the moguls.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> the 4M's and the 4S's (the teal ones) were a staple back in the 80's.  Desovitch, Aldegheri et al were all using them at one point.
> 
> I could never get into the 4S or the 4M.  it always felt like the ski was shooting out from under me.  I'm definitely in the minority on that opinion though.



I'm with you on that.  I never was into the 4M.  Stuck to the Vertical/Assault until I destroyed one at Killington.  Back then they were foam core, so I switched to a wood core ski.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I would say the Rossi 4M for me, which were basically the same skis as the the 4S (which I also had) with a slightly softer tip.  I also skied a set of 203 7G's in the bumps without much issue.  The other bump ski I had back then were Salomon Force 9 3s's, which were great for the first 20 days in the bumps, then turned into total noodles.



You're right about those Salomons.  I had a pair of Super Force 9 3s's (I think that's what they were called).  Didn't even last half of a season.  Foam was hanging out the sidewall.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 12, 2009)

Four posts in a row.  Nice!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Four posts in a row.  Nice!



ever heard of multi-quote  ??   ;-)


----------



## powbmps (Mar 12, 2009)

Multi what?


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for keeping my ad at the top guys!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2009)

So Brian's buying these for Carrie?


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Part of me wishes they'd do competitions without the standard airs like most of the amateur ones in the 80's were like.  The first couple bumps and bamboo comps at Okemo didn't have airs and you just had to take air wherever you could.  As impressive as the arrials are that the competitors do today, I'm always equally as impressed by some one who goes big just right in the the middle of the field and lands without missing a beat.




This may make me a outcast but there are times I think Mosely did more harm to the sport. Pushing the envelop in the air, he had the best stuff but that made the rest of the pack focus on that also. That put less emphasis in the turns, even PA Rousseau was saying that the mogul courses are easy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> This may make me a outcast but there are times I think Mosely did more harm to the sport. Pushing the envelop in the air, he had the best stuff but that made the rest of the pack focus on that also. That put less emphasis in the turns, even PA Rousseau was saying that the mogul courses are easy.



If there was more variety in the airs, I'd say he was great for the sport.  It just seems to me that everyone does an iron cross back at the top and a corked flip (not sure what it's called) at the bottom.

I wouldn't mind seeing a daffy, twister, spread from time to time or a big back scratcher to cosack.  

There's an idea, make one of the jumps aerial free.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a daffy, twister, spread from time to time or a big back scratcher to cosack.



As impressive as today's aeriels are, I still say the triple and quad twisters rule it. Moseley at 0:46:



Following up with the dinner roll was rad though. Notice the "No More Twisters" sign and chant. Ha! :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> This may make me a outcast but there are times I think Mosely did more harm to the sport. Pushing the envelop in the air, he had the best stuff but that made the rest of the pack focus on that also. That put less emphasis in the turns, even PA Rousseau was saying that the mogul courses are easy.


I don't know that I'd call the increased focus on airs harming the sport in itself. I think the real harm Moseley did was open the eyes of people to what skiers were capable of in the air. The migration of skiers to the park started between the 1998 and 2002 Olympics, and part of that was Moseley. Plus, he was really the first big name to jump ship from bumps to big air/slopestyle.

One of the interesting things is everyone crying foul over his 4th place finish at Salt Lake. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find video of Mayer's run (or Janne's or Gay's,) but I know Moseley was slower, and his turns weren't all that clean. Fantastic skier for sure, but sort of caught in the transition between deflection turns and the current A&E heavy carved turns.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> If there was more variety in the airs, I'd say he was great for the sport.  It just seems to me that everyone does an iron cross back at the top and a corked flip (not sure what it's called) at the bottom.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing a daffy, twister, spread from time to time or a big back scratcher to cosack.



The dinner roll eventually pushed the sport into allowing more variety and then inverts. Previous to this the standard air was the daffy, twister and kossacks. If you see some of the old footage of Janne Lahtela freestyle champ during Mosely's era, he had some of the highest verticals. Right now that's consider second rate, even the kids in Sunapees freestyle team are nailing the inverts.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> The dinner roll eventually pushed the sport into allowing more variety and then inverts. Previous to this the standard air was the daffy, twister and kossacks. If you see some of the old footage of Janne Lahtela freestyle champ during Mosely's era, he had some of the highest verticals. Right now that's consider second rate, even the kids in Sunapees freestyle team are nailing the inverts.


I think it was Cabral that hit a Quint Twister. Nasty.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I don't know that I'd call the increased focus on airs harming the sport in itself.



Some have said that the moguls courses are getting to easy and its getting harder to discriminate between good technical skiers and excellent technical skiers b/c the courses are dumbed down. 



mondeo said:


> One of the interesting things is everyone crying foul over his 4th place finish at Salt Lake. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find video of Mayer's run (or Janne's or Gay's,) but I know Moseley was slower, and his turns weren't all that clean. Fantastic skier for sure, but sort of caught in the transition between deflection turns and the current A&E heavy carved turns.



There's footage of those runs... some say Mayer should have gotten the gold.  To be fair, the points given for the air do go thru a standard formula, the dinner roll was never broken down in terms of deg of difficulty, deductions and so on.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> There's footage of those runs... some say Mayer should have gotten the gold.  To be fair, the points given for the air do go thru a standard formula, the dinner roll was never broken down in terms of deg of difficulty, deductions and so on.



sorry, don't follow this sport as closely as you guys, are you saying he lost points for doing the dinner role?


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> sorry, don't follow this sport as closely as you guys, are you saying he lost points for doing the dinner role?



This is a great video that explains it all:


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> sorry, don't follow this sport as closely as you guys, are you saying he lost points for doing the dinner role?



not losing points, but not knowing how to score or rate it. During that time, inverts were not allowed and the dinner role was unique in that it was not an invert but damn close to it. 

Presently, the FIS judges handbook has guidelines on the point system for each aerial.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> Presently, the FIS judges handbook has guidelines on the point system for each aerial.



what's the book say for a NO-SSACK


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> what's the book say for a NO-SSACK



dunno... still looking for the daffy done with poles tho :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> what's the book say for a NO-SSACK



I'd be curious to know that as well. Also, how about the 2 'o clock Twister?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> This is a great video that explains it all:



kind of interesting.  He talks about how stagnant things were and he was just trying to push things and do something different.  

Now I watch things and it seems everything has gotten monotonous again with everyone doing the same tricks.  

Maybe it would be more interesting if they had a few different formats.  An 'old school' with no built jumps, an oldish school with no aerials and a new school with aerials.  I'd imagine the competitors would be against it though.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> kind of interesting.  He talks about how stagnant things were and he was just trying to push things and do something different.
> 
> Now I watch things and it seems everything has gotten monotonous again with everyone doing the same tricks.



That's what I mean, the push has been toward more invert tricks. Less of it is toward technical skiing. The person preserving the turns has been Dale Begg Smith, the guy is awesome but he has been tailing off... maybe due to age or drive.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> what's the book say for a NO-SSACK



what really needs to happen is one of you sundown rippers need to man up and throw the 'Temptor Quad'......2 O'clock Twister > No Sacks > Dumper Air > Pole Daffy

the FIS degree of difficulty on that one would have to be at least triple the dinner roll


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> what really needs to happen is one of you sundown rippers need to man up and throw the 'Temptor Quad'......2 O'clock Twister > No Sacks > Dumper Air > Pole Daffy



That's almost impossible. And anything less than finishing off the quad with a dumper air is just lame.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> what really needs to happen is one of you sundown rippers need to man up and throw the 'Temptor Quad'......2 O'clock Twister > No Sacks > Dumper Air > Pole Daffy
> 
> the FIS degree of difficulty on that one would have to be at least triple the dinner roll



POTD for me... am trying to picture it... tough because each trick seems unique to its owner...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's almost impossible. And anything less than finishing off the quad with a dumper air is just lame.



The only way possible for the Temptor Quad to work is to finish off with the pole daffy.  A perfectly executed pole daffy occurs almost precisely at the moment of touch down where the athlete is completely bent over in a feeble position practically smelling their nuts, with poles fully daffied.  Unless of course you're suggesting a triple lindy type approach where you land the daffy then immediately relaunch in a bouncing fashion into the dumper.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The only way possible for the Temptor Quad to work is to finish off with the pole daffy.  A perfectly executed pole daffy occurs almost precisely at the moment of touch down where the athlete is completely bent over in a feeble position practically smelling their nuts, with poles fully daffied.  Unless of course you're suggesting a triple lindy type approach where you land the daffy then immediately relaunch in a bouncing fashion into the dumper.



Yes, but following up the no-ssack with the similarly feeble dumper air might look a little hokey. Maybe lead off with the dumper air? That way the spectators get a taste for the lame ass display of poserness they are about to witness? So, how about dumper air --> 2 o'clock twister --> no-ssack --> pole daffy? That would be amazing. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> then immediately relaunch in a bouncing fashion into the dumper.



That's sick too, but not a true quad. But it's a good thought and worthy of consideration. After all, the innovator of the dumper air has been known to throw one down out of nowhere, unexpected off a random bump. The element of surprise adds to its appeal. :grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm telling you I see a world cup comp in the future on Gunny with local representation displaying levels of creativity that Mosely could only dream about


zzzzzz...dumper air......zzzzzz......pole daffy......zzzzz


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm telling you I see a world cup comp in the future on Gunny with local representation displaying levels of creativity that Mosely could only dream about



Oh, most definitely. The level of technical difficulty is currently unmatched:

*Dumper Air:*






*2'o clock Twister:*





*Nossack:*





*Pole Daffy:*





Actually after closer review, the dumper air is really amazing. I think that trick might be best performed on its own.

What was this thread about again?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh, most definitely. The level of technical difficulty is currently unmatched:
> 
> *Dumper Air:*



I don't think that's a very good representation of a dumper air, one leg looks extended, more of a half dumper I guess..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> This is a great video that explains it all:



WOW, that dry land training where he hops down the hill on the dirt bumps in amazing. his upper body doesn't move at all.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> What was this thread about again?



Quiet down you gear whore.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

jack97 said:


> Quiet down you gear whore.



:lol: Oh hell, let's have some fun with this. Let's go auction style. Once I get the Twisters mounted, the auction will be over. Now remember, these skis are almost collector's items. I lost to both a tele skier and a girl during the first two Sundown comps on these skis so this is your chance to get your hands on a piece of AZ history. :razz:

Opening bid is 50 bucks. 

$5 bid increments. Buy It Now price remains $150. Place your bids, folks!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

Time frame on getting the Twisters mounted?  Need to strategize on how best to obtain these priceless pieces of AZ history.  Go in early, go in late... so much to consider.. the anticipated demand for these relics warrents careful planning...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

25 cents!


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Time frame on getting the Twisters mounted?  Need to strategize on how best to obtain these priceless pieces of AZ history.  Go in early, go in late... so much to consider.. the anticipated demand for these relics warrents careful planning...



Probably by next week. Depends when I get them. They're shipping ground from Killington so maybe tomorrow. Drop them off at Suburban to get mounted early next week hopefully.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> 25 cents!



26 cents!  (I have to factor in the re-drill/mount)


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

Madroch said:


> 26 cents!  (I have to factor in the re-drill/mount)



$0.50 since i dont' have to have the binding remounted


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

Cheap skates! :roll:

$50.00


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Cheap skates! :roll:
> 
> $50.00



i'm out.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Cheap skates! :roll:
> 
> $50.00


Same BSL, try 'em before you buy 'em. 173 is too short for anyone 185lb+. Honestly, the Heads are probably the right ski for you (maybe the Elans at 190.)

gmcunni and Madroch should be going for these. Both get thrown backseat by tips that are too stiff.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Probably by next week. Depends when I get them. They're shipping ground from Killington so maybe tomorrow. Drop them off at Suburban to get mounted early next week hopefully.



If you catch them right Bruce can probably mount them while you wait. I went to drop my boots off last night and they said give em 15 minutes and they will mount them up.

Btw, skidmarks is out for a good week.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Same BSL, try 'em before you buy 'em. 173 is too short for anyone 185lb+. Honestly, the Heads are probably the right ski for you (maybe the Elans at 190.)
> 
> gmcunni and Madroch should be going for these. Both get thrown backseat by tips that are too stiff.



Now there is a salesman!  Suggest to me that a technique issue is equipment related and you own me! I'll pay anything!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Now there is a salesman!  Suggest to me that a technique issue is equipment related and you own me! I'll pay anything!



dont believe the hype.  or in this case, the hip deep bullshit.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> dont believe the hype. or in this case, the hip deep bullshit.


Stiff tips will drive you backseat. I'm not saying equipment is a cure-all, but I'd bet gmcunni and Madroch would see some decent improvement with softer skis.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Stiff tips will drive you backseat. I'm not saying equipment is a cure-all, but I'd bet gmcunni and Madroch would see some decent improvement with softer skis.



i have new softer skis :-D


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2009)

jonnypoach will take em for $100 cash money


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Same BSL, try 'em before you buy 'em. 173 is too short for anyone 185lb+. Honestly, the Heads are probably the right ski for you (maybe the Elans at 190.)
> 
> gmcunni and Madroch should be going for these. Both get thrown backseat by tips that are too stiff.



I did try them for a run earlier in the season, honestly I didn't like them.  But one run isn't a good test.  I'd give them an extended test for $50.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2009)

powhunter said:


> jonnypoach will take em for $100 cash money



Is that a bid or an offer?


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> So Brian's buying these for Carrie?


I don't want his 80-year-old whore. :lol:



2knees said:


> if you had an extra $150 laying around, you'd buy them just so you could sleep with gregs skis.
> 
> bet you'd spoon 'em every night too........
> 
> :wink: :lol: :razz: :flame: :smash:


uke:


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

powhunter said:


> jonnypoach will take em for $100 cash money





o3jeff said:


> Is that a bid or an offer?



Sounds like an opening bid to me.... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sounds like an opening bid to me.... :lol:



Ahem..  I was serious with my opening bid:



bvibert said:


> Cheap skates! :roll:
> 
> $50.00



Johnny just outbid me...


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Ahem..  I was serious with my opening bid:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny just outbid me...



My bad. I missed your first post. Yes, you were outbid, but remember, if JP reneges, those babies are yours!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> dont believe the hype.  or in this case, the hip deep bullshit.



Hence, my pending bid of .26.   While I believe my tendency to ski backseat is largely non-equipment related, it is possible that softer tips will help.  I have been concentrating on the Tyranasuarus and turning later and planting on the backside- and that has seriously been helping-- maybe it is the softer bumps but I have been much more forward, and much straighter lately.  Improvement will come with practice, and if equipment helps, that too..I may bid again....


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Hence, my pending bid of .26.   While I believe my tendency to ski backseat is largely non-equipment related, it is possible that softer tips will help.  I have been concentrating on the Tyranasuarus and turning later and planting on the backside- and that has seriously been helping-- maybe it is the softer bumps but I have been much more forward, and much straighter lately.  Improvement will come with practice, and if equipment helps, that too..I may bid again....



John - you are hardly a backseat skier. Trust me. Me on the other hand...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> John - you are hardly a backseat skier. Trust me. Me on the other hand...



To risk being labaled an AZ (or greg groupie)-- you have been killing it lately.  I've truly seen vast improvement with all the AZ sundown crew (myslef included) - even from when I first met you all in December.. Practice practice practice... my 6 yo caught a glimpse (or thinks he did) of himself on the bumpalooza video and now only wants to ski gunny bumps.. very cool


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

Easiest way to tell if you're backseat is watch your feet in one of the videos. If the underfoot part of your ski is ever off the snow, you're backseat.

Interesting note:
The reason the base of the Elan Bloodlines is white is to make it harder for judges to tell if the feet have crested the bump yet in the case that the skier is backseat.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Easiest way to tell if you're backseat is watch your feet in one of the videos. If the underfoot part of your ski is ever off the snow, you're backseat.
> 
> Interesting note:
> The reason the base of the Elan Bloodlines is white is to make it harder for judges to tell if the feet have crested the bump yet in the case that the skier is backseat.



Brilliant!  An all white ski would help me quite a bit.  

Have you heard anything about the Bloodlines actually coming out.  I know they were originally supposed to be out for the 08-09 season, but were "put on hold".  Hopefully they change the graphics.  Not a big fan of horses.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 13, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Brilliant! An all white ski would help me quite a bit.
> 
> Have you heard anything about the Bloodlines actually coming out. I know they were originally supposed to be out for the 08-09 season, but were "put on hold". Hopefully they change the graphics. Not a big fan of horses.


I've seen a few of the KMS kids with them, and there's a shop around here that's trying to get a demo pair. I think they're out, it's just trying to find a shop that carries both Elan and mogul skis is a little bit of a challenge.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> If you catch them right Bruce can probably mount them while you wait. I went to drop my boots off last night and they said give em 15 minutes and they will mount them up.
> 
> Btw, skidmarks is out for a good week.



Yeah, Pete's gone. I talked to Pat yesterday. I should have the skis today. Gonna try to get them mounted up Monday morning and rip on them in the afternoon.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

So did JP get these??

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2009)

powhunter said:


> So did JP get these??
> 
> steveo



It's an auction now and JP has the highest bid so far, $100.


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2009)

You mean you won't give them away for a couple cases of beer?


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

Twisters are mounted. JP is the high bidder at $100. Going once...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

Johnny is getting himself a good deal!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

Where's Madroch with the last minute bid


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2009)

You selling him a bike next? :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2009)

That was last year. Get with the program! :smash:

Good thing 173 is too long for me.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2009)

hmmmm, mogul skis. . . .


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2009)

severine said:


> That was last year. Get with the program! :smash:
> 
> Good thing 173 is too long for me.



You'll never know the difference once your clicked in.



gmcunni said:


> hmmmm, mogul skis. . . .



$105, great deal there Gary!


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You'll never know the difference once your clicked in.


Don't people generally go _shorter_ in the bumps, not longer? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Don't people generally go _shorter_ in the bumps, not longer? :lol:



Hell if I know, but they, but they are about inch and a half longer than your current skis


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Hell if I know, but they, but they are about inch and a half longer than your current skis


Remember that the 165s are not "true" 165s because they're twin tips... So compared to my 162s, they're 4.3 inches longer... (or 3.14in if the 165s were true 165s).


----------



## Madroch (Mar 17, 2009)

My AZ mogul ski sniper software has been activated... waiting...  Actually, I am gonna pass, my ski budget is largely depleted... being fiscally responsible s&cks.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Don't people generally go _shorter_ in the bumps, not longer? :lol:


My bump skis are longer than my powder skis...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Remember that the 165s are not "true" 165s because they're twin tips... So compared to my 162s, they're 4.3 inches longer... (or 3.14in if the 165s were true 165s).


Cabrawlers have a raised tail. Cut an inch or two off them as well.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

Would someone just say that JP got these already so that we don't end up with them in our house!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Would someone just say that JP got these already so that we don't end up with them in our house!



They'd make a great St. Patrick's Day present for your wife


----------



## Madroch (Mar 18, 2009)

Are they still available....:-o


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

Two interested parties. BTW, pics are here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/1072


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

Those bases look terrible!  Don't you ever tune them??  











:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Those bases look terrible!  Don't you ever tune them??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those gouges help slow you down...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Those gouges help slow you down...



Good idea!  I'm gonna cut some grooves perpendicular to the edges on my skis...


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Are they still available....:-o



These skis are still available BTW...


----------



## mondeo (Jun 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> These skis are still available BTW...


Did you hurt your knee or something?

Got any da bomb steezy boots to go along with them?

Are they parabolics?

(Sorry, it was just the "These skis are still available" line brought up fond memories. Had to do it. :razz


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Did you hurt your knee or something?
> 
> Got any da bomb steezy boots to go along with them?
> 
> ...



ahahahaha..you sre a riot..


----------



## powhunter (Jun 18, 2009)

who has the highest bid JP???


----------



## Madroch (Jun 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> These skis are still available BTW...



Just bought a new putter (which works no better than its multiple predecessors).. will have to check the balance on the discretionary sports equipment fund...


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2010)

Sold.....FWIW


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2010)

I think you can lock down this thread now that they are remounted.  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I think you can lock down this thread now that they are remounted.  ;-)



Not until you start ripping on them.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2010)

Chris I think your going to like them and they'll make a big difference in the bumps once you get them figured out. I've been using mine the past couple times out and have gotten the hang of them on the groomers, being able to hold a tight stance and rip thru short tight turns. Now I just have to figure out how to carry it over to the bumps.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2010)

hmmmm..... maybe its time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> hmmmm..... maybe its time.



buy used!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't forget to detune the tips and tails.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Don't forget to detune the tips and tails.



I should of did that last year. Off the self I hated them last year, detuned them a few weeks ago and now they are a pretty fun ski!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Don't forget to detune the tips and tails.



  Will do.  Gonna have to do that in the Sundown lodge after I pick them up... That or get skidmarks to do it at the shop before I leave.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Will do.  Gonna have to do that in the Sundown lodge after I pick them up... That or get skidmarks to do it at the shop before I leave.



Pick up a gummy stone from skidmarks. You probably have a fine file floating around. Start with that and use the gummy to smooth it out. It takes about 5 minutes total. Remember, the fingernail trick.


----------

